
Build a Career in Data Science - netgate
https://itbook.store/books/9781617296246
======
masonic
Every submit for this site is just an ad for Amazon affiliate linked books
(tag=itbook.store-20)

There is no "store".

Even the descriptions are ripped from other retailers' pages.

